# Is there a country and/or region that fascinates you?



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

It can be for any reason (your fascination that is)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

As a region, the "Orient" of East Asia, South Asia, and SE Asia has always fascinated me. It is incredible how tied the regions are yet they are also so different. Japan, India, China, Sri Lanka and Thailand have always been my favourite places in the world.

After this comes Germany, Iran, Turkey, Russia, Arabian peninsula (the Hijaz and Oman especially), France, Mesopotamia (great place if and when it stabilizes), Poland & Eastern Europe and Britain.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

For me it's Russia. I've always been fascinated by its vastness and the cold, ruthless weather. I've also always loved the architecture-for example St.Basil's Cathedral is one of my favorite structures in the world. I've also always loved the literature and the arts.

I also find Indian to be fascinating.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

For me is India, no doubt.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

JAPAN! :drool:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Japan for sure. it is so exotic and refined, and people are interested in you just because you have green eyes. never saw a reaction like i got.

And jap culture is so pop from video games to cartoons.

I also think India is fascinating and exotic, china and the rest of Asia comes next.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Russia

As the world's largest country, Russian has a very diverse geography.
Northern Russian extends into the Arctic Circle. This area is primarily tundra and forests, with thousands of lakes.

Russia has many mountain areas. The Ural mountains cover 2,500 miles of eastern Russia. The Caucasus mountains cross the southern part of Russia, from the Black Sea to the Caspia Sea.

From the western boarder to the Ural mountains is the North European Plain. This is a large rolling plain with rich soil and grasslands.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Russia, India, Brazil, Argentina, Japan


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*China, Canada, Japan, Mongolia, Norway and Germany*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Switzerland for me. I wonder how such a small country can be so diverse and developed. It's really amazing and enchanting.


----------



## Fangorn Fog (Sep 10, 2004)

Ooh..usually depends on the time of the year or whatever movie ive seen recently, but as it goes..

In the winter its Russia and northern europe, without a doubt.

In the summer Africa i really get into cause it gets pretty hot where i am, but when i see or read about Africa, it always sounds about 100 degrees hotter.

Other than those 2 Isreal and the surrounding areas


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Regions: Mare Simmerium, when I was a child.
Countries: none.

Hey, you didn’t specify the region had to be on Earth.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

As a country, Brazil...I love the geographic and human diversity.

As a region, the entire eastern half of Africa, we're not what you expect.


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

USA, Japan, south korea, france, thailand, australia and ofcourse.. NEW ZEALAND- the Middle Earth :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Having traveled to all 6 continents, I must say I am most fascinated by the Middle East.

Especially Oman and UAE-- the people are very friendly, they are very prosperous, developed and there is no beggars on the streets., I like Middle Eastern culture very much.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Japan for sure!


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Nepal, Tibet, The Himalaya


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Japan, Brazil, Mexico, China, India, Taprobana  Italy, Spain, Morroco, Tunisia, Israel, Yemen, Ireland, UK, Philipines, Australia, NZ........


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Siberia (Russia), sounds strange but my dream is do the transiberian


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Africa...


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*The most fascinating country for me is Brazil. The landscape and urban settings just blows me away. I would love to live in Brazil, its such a beautiful country.

Mexico is close, the people are impressively nice and the food is excellent. I am so amazed by Mexico City its just so mindblowing to see pictures of that megalopolis. 

Honorable mentions:

South Africa
Colombia
Argentina
Spain*


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

Portugal, and to be honest the whole continent of Europe


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Japan , south korea and Taiwan


----------



## nandoferuru (Jan 21, 2007)

Chile
Egypt
Italy
Uruguay
France
Spain
England
China


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Ita Simpsone said:


> United States of America


My dad's fascination is the US (and France)
My parents travelled across the entire country (the US) by car and have a wonderful collection of pictures. I was in my mom's stomach.


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

For me:

all Mediterranean 
Scandinavia 
Morocco
British Columbia + Alberta
Tuscany
American national parks on West
Southeast Asia : Vietnam + Thailand ...
South africa
Patagonia
Turkey
...


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Australia and New Zealand. I've neven been, but every picture fascinates me. The climate must be perfect. I love the Australian desert and coast, and the beautiful mountainous regions of New Zealand. The plant hardiness zone is perfect - I'm a sucker for Eucalyptus trees and palm trees.

I want to visit western Canada. I'm stuck living in Ontario, occasionally visiting Quebec. Though, I must say, I live in a very convenient location, being close to the nation's capital, Ottawa, the magnificent Southern Ontario, and the United States!

The United States is awesome, too. I loved my experience in the northeast states. Good times! kay:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

BESIDES MY COUNTRY,I LOVE JAMAICA AND SOUTH AFRICA.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

The USA and Australia.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

for some strange reason El Paso, TX why i don't no...


----------



## Rhjh (Nov 28, 2006)

^^ Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

North America
Nicaragua
Europe
Japan


----------



## boogo (Oct 1, 2004)

Japan and China.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Japan and South Korea


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

rotten777 said:


> Texas is a very diverse state...deserts, grasslands, dense forests, swamps...
> 
> Geographically, it's one of the most diverse states in the US, but then again, it is also bigger than almost all the states except for Alaska.


Sounds great, although I still tend to believe that the Mediterranean vegetation and the Alps (in France) are hard to match.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

germany


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

South Korea and Japan


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

United Kingdom
France
Japan


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Other than the country im living in it's got to be NORWAY!

Here's why:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458589


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

the countries i have always been interesting are Japan, norway, iceland, chile, argentina, austrailia, austria, poland, indonesia, and sweeden! (mostly japan and norway though)

EDIT: I forgot South Korea!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Metsada said:


> Sounds great, although I still tend to believe that the Mediterranean vegetation and the Alps (in France) are hard to match.


I never been to France, so I don't know.

Texas definitely lacks an area with Mediterranean vegetation, and there aren't really any high mountains there, so France one ups it there. Comparing the two are apples and oranges, but they both are similar because of their diversity.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

North America and my roots in E. Asia. I absolutely love Europe but hey, I live there.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

oliver999 said:


> germany


Can I ask you why?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Mexico
Peru
Spain
Portugal
China


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Germany - The land of Fairy Tale Castles
USA - My second home, beautiful and well kept nature.
The Philippines - Pearl of the Orient Seas


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

USA and Canada I think - there is so much to see in both countries, they have nearly every climate zone - awesome :drool:


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Kuesel said:


> Can I ask you why?


can I ask you why not?


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

nature:
New Zealand,
Iceland,
Norway,
Austria

old cities:
France

modern cities:
Germany (Frankfurt am Main)
Poland (Warsaw)

culture:
Japan
India
France

would like to live:
in Scandinavia & Lithuania (I live in)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

USA
Japan
Brazil
Jamaica
Seychelles
Mauritius


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Scandinavia2005 said:


> USA and Canada I think - there is so much to see in both countries, they have nearly every climate zone - awesome :drool:


Canada doesn't... where did u get that from? :nuts:


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ together they have


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

perfect country(if germany gets more humor )
so simple.


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Kenya.


----------

